# How and When To Pick Eggplant



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

How and When To Pick Eggplant










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------



## Tammi (Aug 10, 2015)

This is my first attempt to grow eggplant. I have MANY growing on two plants. It is very exciting, but I do not know when they are ready to pick. My largest ones are about 15-24 inches long and very thin. That is not typical for what I have seen before. Can you tell me if I am supposed to wait for them to be more "egg" shaped. I am desperate for some answers on this...Thanks!


----------

